# Good, no BS wheels...



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

I searched but everyone wants race wheels. 

I need some opinions on wheels for touring/ commuting. I could care less about bling factor but they do need to at least look pleasing and I am thinking 32 rear 28 front. 700c with a tire width of at least 35. Lets not break the bank.

Thoughts and comment please.

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I run Chris King hubs and Mavic Open Pro 32 rear and 28 front on my Waterford but I am fairly light (although I am pretty tough on my wheels what with all the dirt riding I do). A nice thing about that set-up is the spokes are the same length on both wheels (3 cross rear, 2 cross front). 

Overall though I would have to suggest these wheels are a bit on the light side if you ever run full panniers. No problem at all if you are touring with a BOB trailer.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I run Mavic Open Pros with Ultegra hubs, 32 spokes on all of my road bikes. They are relatively inexpensive, light and durable. If I was using them for touring, I would get them with 36 spokes, however.

You can find 32-spoke Open Pro/Ultegra wheels for about $200/set if you shop around (hint: Performance Bike), but 36-spoke are harder find -- perhaps on eBay. One of the nice things about Open Pros as opposed to all of the boutique wheel sets is that you can get them fixed at virtually any bike shop as they use standard spokes. I've been on supported tours several times where other riders using Kseriums and other bling wheels broke spokes or cracked rims and were screwed -- they had to buy an entire new set of wheels to keep going because the LBS in the area didn't have parts on hand to fix them.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

King hubs might break the bank, they're typically at least $450 for the hubs alone. But they're nice (I run them on my mountain bike).

I also run the Ultegra/Open Pro combo on my cross bike (32 spoke, 3 cross). They've seen racing and plenty of off road riding. I got them from bicyclewheelwarehouse.com. They have a pretty good selection.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I would recommend Velocity Dayd rims, Ultegra-level or equivalant hubs, 36 spokes rear, 32 front, triple cross. You could use straight gage-14, or 14-15-14 butted spokes. Brass nipples. Bulletproof.

You should be able to get these built for less than $300.


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

ultegra with DT swiss R1.1 IMO a mavic open pro equal. 

Laced with DT Comps 2.0/1.8s 32 3x ~1750gr.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

kayakguy said:


> I searched but everyone wants race wheels.
> 
> I need some opinions on wheels for touring/ commuting. I could care less about bling factor but they do need to at least look pleasing and I am thinking 32 rear 28 front. 700c with a tire width of at least 35. Lets not break the bank.
> 
> ...



On a budget--36 spoke 3 cross front and rear Shimano 105 hubs, Sun CR 18 rims, Sapim butted spokes.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Ultegra hubs with Velocity Deep V rims 32 spoke. The taller rim makes for a stronger wheel while still looking pretty decent. Any LBS should be able to replace a broken spoke and the hubs are user serviceable. I commuted on ultegra hubs for two years in Hawaii through tropical storms and flooded MUTs. 

If you want bulletproof boutique wheels without breaking the bank, look at the Specialized Roval Pave Classique. They are designed for cyclocross so the rim is a little wider for larger tires. The hubs are high flange with sealed cartridge bearings and the spokes are standard 14 gage. I have put 3000+ miles on a set this year on my commute. I am 6'1" and 225#.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Another Ultegra/Open Pro user..... 32 hole...About $200 at Performance.. I run 32c tires without problems.....


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*If you want it REAL strong...*



kayakguy said:


> I searched but everyone wants race wheels.
> 
> I need some opinions on wheels for touring/ commuting. I could care less about bling factor but they do need to at least look pleasing and I am thinking 32 rear 28 front. 700c with a tire width of at least 35. Lets not break the bank.
> 
> ...


Shimano Ultegra or 105
Velocity Deep V rims
32 spoke minimum (36 if you are going to run it as a loaded touring bike)
3x in back, 2x in front.
Sapim Race spokes (14/15/14), brass nipples

Bulletproof and rebuildable. If you are bucks-up, replace the Shimano stuff with Phil Wood stuff.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm big fat guy...32 spoke Open Pros on Dura Ace hubs...bullet proof so far (several 1000 miles, but I only loosely keep track).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Shimano Ultegra or 105
> Velocity Deep V rims
> 32 spoke minimum (36 if you are going to run it as a loaded touring bike)
> 3x in back, 2x in front.
> ...




deep v for touring??? perhaps some other non-box w/ lower profile


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Why not?*

If you are looking for strong, a Deep V is strong. No rule that says that you can't tour on it. 

And, yes, they come in 36 holes.

From the Velocity Website:

DEEP V 
This rim is the jack of all trades. The deep section creates strength, aerodynamics and durability. Use it for training, racing, commuting, touring, track bikes or anything else you can think of. If you want one rim that can do it all, this is the one.


700c
Colors: Black, Silver, White, E. Red, Yellow, E. Blue, Purple, Gold, Orange, Lime green, Ti Grey, Bright Silver, Pink, Brown, Celeste 
*Most colors available in 32 and 36h non-machined

Drillings 700c: 16, 18, 20 24, 28, 32, 36, 40, 48

700c
Bead seat diameter 622
Weight 520g ERD = 582


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Gregory Taylor said:


> If you are looking for strong, a Deep V is strong. No rule that says that you can't tour on it.
> 
> And, yes, they come in 36 holes.
> 
> From the Velocity Website:


While it could be done, the Fusion or Dyad rims don't limit stem length as much. I really like my Dyads.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Another vote for Velocity Deep Vs. They are an incredibly strong rim. I have 2 sets, one on my commuter and one on my race bike. I gave the Deep Vs a try after having ridden Mavic Open Pros. There's no comparison. The mavic is a good rim, but strength wise, they can't hold a candle to the Deep Vs.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> While it could be done, the Fusion or Dyad rims don't limit stem length as much. I really like my Dyads.


Yes - I could see where that would be an issue if you were touring, Finding a long-stem tube might be a hassle in the boonies. I've got a pair of screw-on valve extenders that that I always throw in with my crap, so I don't worry about it. 

I've not built a wheel using the Dyad or Fusion rims. I've done a couple of sets of Deep V's and Aeroheds, with really good results. Velocity makes quality stuff.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Shimano XT hubs, 36 spoke, on Mavic Rims. Great stout wheel for my touring bike.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> I run Mavic Open Pros with Ultegra hubs, 32 spokes on all of my road bikes. They are relatively inexpensive, light and durable. If I was using them for touring, I would get them with 36 spokes, however.
> 
> You can find 32-spoke Open Pro/Ultegra wheels for about $200/set if you shop around (hint: Performance Bike), but 36-spoke are harder find -- perhaps on eBay. One of the nice things about Open Pros as opposed to all of the boutique wheel sets is that you can get them fixed at virtually any bike shop as they use standard spokes. I've been on supported tours several times where other riders using Kseriums and other bling wheels broke spokes or cracked rims and were screwed -- they had to buy an entire new set of wheels to keep going because the LBS in the area didn't have parts on hand to fix them.


This guys have a good deal too http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=37


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

xt hubs with mavic cxp22 rims on my old tourer, no problems after thousands of kilometres.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I've got Surly hubs and Deep V's on my commuter (36 h f/b) and they are indestructible. I'm a big guy and I ride these rims daily to work, to the store, to wherever. I've loaded up my rear panniers with groceries and the rack with extra stuff piled on top many times and the wheels won't budge. Pothole after rr tracks, the things stay solid with only very minor tweaking for trueness once in a while.

I'd trust this wheel set on a cross country tour. But if you're looking for something lighter you might want to try Arrowheads or Open Pros. Or Ultegra hubs (run them on my road bike and they're great hubs. A lot lighter than the Surlys as well).


jow


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

Foremost, It's about the components and the _wheelbuilder

_I don't mean to bust anyone's parade here but if you've ridden a master built wheelset you'll know why you paid the premium for it. it's good for life. find someone who prides themselves on their wheelbuilding and is known for it. I like to know who built my frameset and who built my wheels ... that means something to me. wheels are the heart of a bicycle ... it's where the magic is. 

my suggestion would be for Velocity Dyad rims. they don't look as gay as deep V's and they will take tyres from 28 to 60mm wide. can't beat 'em for touring/commuting IMO. 24mm wide, 480 grams, will handle anything. 

32 hole front and 36 hole rear. no brainer, bare minimum if you wanna load up and tour properly. yes, it's probably overbuilt but that's what you want when you commute or tour. no support crews = make 'em strong. if your heavier/fully loaded .. 36/40 ... tandem 40/48. 

hubs du jour .. plenty out there, they all do a good job.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

There are a lot of good suggestions here.

I run 36 spokes 3x ultegra cxp33 with 14/15/14 spokes on brass nipples. By my best estimation, I have somewhere between 8-10,000 miles on one wheelset and my weight varies between 230 and 270.

36 spoke wheels will last longer than 32 spoke wheels. Even if you don't need them you are only carrying around the weight of 4 more spokes per wheel and you will extend the life of your wheel.

Double butted spokes make your wheel last longer.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Spirito said:


> Foremost, It's about the components and the _wheelbuilder
> 
> _I don't mean to bust anyone's parade here but if you've ridden a master built wheelset you'll know why you paid the premium for it. it's good for life. find someone who prides themselves on their wheelbuilding and is known for it. I like to know who built my frameset and who built my wheels ... that means something to me. wheels are the heart of a bicycle ... it's where the magic is.
> 
> ...



Wait a minute... you ride a bike?      


joe


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Reynold Alta Comp for $120ish on eBay....


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I run Deep V's on my commuter, which is a fixie so the rear wheel especially takes a beating. Totally bomb-proof.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

JoeDaddio said:


> Wait a minute... you ride a bike?
> 
> 
> joe


asswipe


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

Another big fat guy here. King hubs, Open Pro rims. 36-hole rear, 32-hole front.

Not super-cheap, but hey, you want them to last more than an hour and half on the road, which my Ksyriums never could. They're not the lightest on the climbs, but hey, at 260 I'm not winning any mountain stages anytime soon.


----------

